# Chicken Okra Gumbo (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1 Qt. fresh sliced okra
3 Tablespoons corn oil (in all)
1 Bell pepper
1 8-ounce can tomato sauce
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1 Teaspoon minced garlic
2 Ribs celery, chopped
1 Pound tasso, fat removed
2 Qt water
2 Large onions, chopped
1 can Rotel tomatoes
2 sprigs parsley, chopped
1 Pound deboned, skinless chicken breasts
Salt, red pepper, black pepper to taste


Heat 2 teblespoons oil in black pot. Season and cut up chicken into small cubes. Cut tasso into small cubes. Brown chicken and tasso and remove.
Add 1 tablespoon oil, okra, onion, celery, and bell pepper. Cook until okra is brown and slime is gone.
Add tomato sauce and Rotel tomatoes. Simmer 6 minutes. Add water and seasonings. Bring to a boil then reduce to simmer 5 minutes. Add chicken and tasso. Simmer 45 minutes. Add green onions, parsley. Simmer 10 minutes. Serve over rice.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

That sounds good! :vs_clap:

I use andouille sausage instead of tasso, but maybe I'll try to find some. 

Never thought of pre-sautéing the meats . . . . Your recipe takes about 1/3 the time mine does, but I make huge pots of it. 

An experiment is coming on!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love gumbo but mine took forever so I stopped making it. Love Okra also and of course chicken. I'm going to try this. It sounds healthy.

Whats 'tasso'.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Tasso - Shoulder Ham - Picnic Ham


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife can hardly wait to try that recipe. She loves to cook those type of foods.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Tasso


1 Boston Butt (fat removed)
1 gallon of water
1/2 gallon milk
4 ounces of mustard
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons Louisiana hot sauce
Red pepper, black pepper to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder


Slice Boston Butt into steaks, removing all fat but reserve bone with some meat attached. Mix water, milk, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce. Marinate pork steaks in mixture overnight.
Remove steaks from marinade and season with red and black pepper and 1 teaspoon garlic powder.
Smoke in water smoker for 8-9 hours, adding wet hickory or pecans to coals.




Search "Cajun Tasso" and you can find alternatives. :vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> Tasso
> 
> 
> 1 Boston Butt (fat removed)
> ...


Everything gets the hot sauce, I guess. I had an active duty Marine as a tenant in my house in Hawaii. He was from Louisiana. He had the hot sauce shipped to him, regularly. :biggrin2: Nice guy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I actually own a bottle of Louisiana hot sauce. Whats so special about that you’re thinking. Cause the only spice I grew up with was salt. Technically not even sure salt is a spice. (Dad liked plain food),

I use the hot sauce on my egg white an spinach omelette


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love that Cajun accent!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Brainbucket, how and with what do you “season” the chicken as you instruct above?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Today I cooked up some BrainBucket gumbo. And it’s good!

I couldn’t find any Tasso so I used some smoked Anduille sausage instead. I used jalapeño and tomatoes in lieu of the tomato sauce and rotel tomatoes.

Oink! 🐷


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Brainbucket

I've been meaning to ask about CajunCorner. I noticed it's a restaurant chain? Do they have cookbooks, too?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I just made up the Cajun Corner to identify my recipes. I didn't know bout the chain.:vs_cool:


----------

